# Roland Dantes Health Update



## Martin (Dec 3, 2006)

Dear Brothers In the Arts,

Guro Roland Dantes wishes to express his heartfelt thanks to all who have
prayed and supported him through his health crisis.

His health has improved and is now out of danger.

Please continue to pray for his quick recovery.

Sincerely, 

Martin


----------



## stickarts (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats great news! thanks for the update!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2006)

That is great news!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this welcome information!


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Dec 4, 2006)

I can DIG IT!


----------

